

8 lessons on winning by Sir Alex Ferguson - kullar
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/10/alex-ferguson-manchester-united-blueprint

======
kullar
"From the moment I got to Manchester United, I thought of only one thing:
building a football club. I wanted to build right from the bottom."

The first point is possibly the best. I like how it points at the difference
between short and long term development.

That said, some managers have become experts in developing themselves over the
long term, moving from club to club and eventually learning to win within a
single season.

Also, some clubs have so much money that they can afford to buy the best
players who are able to adapt and perform at any club.

The complications are fun to analyse.

------
kullar
Also: "The hardest thing is to let go of a player who has been a great guy –
but all the evidence is on the field."

